# Thunder Valley



## NufCed (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi guys, this is my proposed double track trackplan for my model railway. It is approx 5m x 3.6m. There will be a bunch of sidings and storage not shown on this plan. 










So far I have the top (lower section) baseboards done and some track set out but not tacked down yet. I also have half of the return baseboards built. I am doing solid baseboards but two levels. I have not started the upper section or the loop at the top left yet.

the layout is Code 100 HO scale, Fully DCC controlled using a NCE system.

West end of the main station.


East end of main station


Start of the steam age depot section


Board down for Quarry/Coal Mine section


Just want to get the track roughly laid out then I will Paint/seal the boards

Then I will tack the track down. and start the scenery. I would like to get these two sections done so I have a U shaped end to end layout whilst I finish off the rest of the layout baseboards. 

The gap at the back of the station you can see is where the raised section will be going so will covered.

Not a huge amount done since I pulled the whole lot up... but hopefully this will run a lot better than the old layout which had many issues.

Comments or suggestions welcome.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like a nice start.

The top purple line, is that going to be running through a hilly terrain?


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks like a fun project....


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Nuf,

Looks like a fun layout, with lots of little dedicated sections. Do you have a specific era or theme planned for the layout?

TJ


----------



## NufCed (Aug 12, 2011)

G'Day, 

Thanks for the comments guys... 

Ed, yes the mountain pass (Blue LHS section) is going to be a deep gorge running around and raising to the top section. On the diagram I have used "settrack" however the whole section will be flexitrack and just have a couple of gentle curves. 

TJ, I am still working on what I plan to do... I will prob have a fairly modern theme however I also have quite a few Aussie & UK Steam Locos so am toying with the idea of an older one. I do like the idea of light signals and streetlights etc. so the modern theme is winning at the moment (ask me next week and I will have seen something 50s styled and change back LOL).

Thanks for looking. 

Did a bit of work on the quarry/coal mine section over the weekend got the sidings roughly laid out and the main line snaking past. Need to do a bit more framework to get it to where I want it. The main station/ engine depot is now connected to the quarry in a U shape. and a loco with 3 coaches does make the curves. which is good. 

I want to replace a couple of points with streamline ones, they will be my next purchase and then I will seal the boards and cork & glue the track.

Hopefully will have some more pics for you soon.

Comments & suggestions always welcome.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

17'x12' is the size? (5m x 3.6m)


Down in the access area, it looks like you could expand down some, of your blue mountain area.

What is there a door down there? 
That is why there is so much access area?

You don't mention where you are building this.
I know you guys down under are famous for their "sheds".:thumbsup:

I was amazed when I learned about the dimensions Australian "sheds" for the first time.

My "shed" is only 9' x 10' and is for my garden tools/ supplies and lawnmower.:laugh:

I have a dungeon ( basement) for my Railroads.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nuf,

Somewhere in our house we have an old VCR video about a beautiful old British locomotive that was transported by ship a few years back to go on a high-profile tour across Australia. I can't find the video, but I recall that it was an "F-something" type loco. I'll try to dig it up. Neat story, and I think (???) that the loco is back in England in nice shape.

Could be a nice tie-in theme to your UK/Aussie layout?

TJ


----------



## NufCed (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi Ed... I would love to expand some more but I have stuff stored there (just have not shown). I have left about 900mm walking isles in that section. 

Pretty rare to have a basement in Australia, some houses are raised but that is normally cause the land floods so not the best place to put a model. 

My shed is 7mx6m only a baby one by aussie standards but the best I can afford. 

Hope to have a few more pics soon.

TJ, I think I will end up having a fictional place of nondescript location and time so I can change it out easily... maybe, want to get the track laid out then will worry about scenery.

Thanks guys


----------



## NufCed (Aug 12, 2011)

Did a little more on the weekend. Roughly planned out the Coal mine area. 

Everything still just sitting there, seems to work with the long coaches all good, Want to replace a couple of the points on the mainline to higher radius ones as soon as I get some extra $$$. 



















Looking West - The coal mine sidings, was hoping they were going to be a little longer, however will have to do as I can't extend any further out. 

The spur on the RHS is the mainline and will follow around to the right more and join back up with the coal sidings. 

As always thoughts & comments welcome.


----------

